# Mia Khalifa sbarca su... Twitch



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2017)

L'ex pornostar Mia Khalifa è sbarcata sulla popolare piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, Twitch. Svolta quindi per la Khalifa, il cui canale, in pochissime ore, ha già raggiunto i 70000 followers. Nel primo stream, Mia si è cimentata a giocare a NHL 17 (non con brillantissimi risultati).


----------



## mrsmit (23 Giugno 2017)

E' abituata a ben altre mazze.......


----------

